# brown crusty stuff??



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

ok so lately i been getting this brown crusty stuff ALL over the top of my lid and on the top of my filter cover..its like a light brown flacky crust. It comes off with some warm water but comes back within a few days. Hasnt harmed the fish any, but its not in the water or anything either so...if you have any ideas on what it is and how to get rid of it i would much appreciate your info.


thanks Aaron


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I know that we get white "crusty stuff" on the top of our tanks and thats from the minerals in the water. Brown i'm not so sure though


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

i dont use fish flakes tho...idk maybe its that mineral stuff???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

do you have brown algae growing in the tank?


----------



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

nope...should i?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like calcium covered with diatoms or other decaying organics.


----------

